# Fokus setzen



## The_S (14. Mai 2005)

Ich habe ein kleines Tetris programmiert Direkter Link --- komplette Homepage mit Frames . Mein Problem ist, dass zu Beginn des Spiels (selbst wenn man auf "Neues Spiel" geklickt hat) und nachdem man über ein JOptionPane beim Stufenanstieg eine Frage beantwortet hat, das Spiel keinen Fokus mehr hat und man um die Figuren zu steuern erst wieder in das Spielfeld klicken muss. 1. Warum verliert das JApplet den Fokus überhaupt? 2. Wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## Roar (14. Mai 2005)

ruf, nachdem das neue spiel gestartet wurde, requestFocusInWindow() für dein spielpanel auf


----------



## The_S (14. Mai 2005)

Ah, perfekt! Danke!


----------



## The_S (6. Jul 2005)

*altes-gelump-wieder-raus-kram*

Beim IE funktioniert das auch wunderbar, nur nicht beim Firefox  ???:L . Gibts da noch was anderes? Was auch beim Firefox funktioniert?  :bahnhof:


----------



## The_S (9. Jul 2005)

Musste gerade feststellen, dass es bei Opera auch nicht funktioniert ... Keiner ne Idee?

btw: *push*


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Jul 2005)

Mach einfach einen Start-Knopf, mit dem das Spiel gestartet werden kann, also so ein Art "Eingang".
Habe es eben mal mit Opera 8.0 ausprobiert.

Edit: Um das Spiel zu starten, muss man im Datei-Menü ein neues Spiel starten. Damit bekommt das Applet den Focus und man kann die Cursor-Tasten zur Steuerung der Steine benutzen.


----------



## The_S (11. Jul 2005)

Wenn du das Spiel weiter spielst und um eine Stufe aufsteigst, kannst du dich entscheiden, ob die Deadline tiefer gesetzt wird, oder ob die Geschwindigkeit angehoben wird. Danach hat das Applet den Fokus nicht mehr. Mach das (also die Abfrage) mit einem JOptionPane (denke aber bei einem neuen Frame oder Dialog habe ich die selben Probleme). Trotzdem danke für die Antwort :toll:


----------

